# eph25



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

hi guys im new here im looking to buy eph25 the propper stuff not that **** stuff thats doin the rounds, any idea where i can get my hands on any thnks a lot john


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

goat said:


> hi guys im new here im looking to buy eph25 the propper stuff not that **** stuff thats doin the rounds, any idea where i can get my hands on any thnks a lot john


Boots - chest eze


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Love chesteze lol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/Weight_Loss/cat38780_29601.aspx


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Tesco - Chesteze!


----------



## spud99 (Jun 23, 2011)

ive tryed eph25+ b4 and loved em,worked really well but i now get drug tested at work and have been told to watch out 4 some fat burners coz thay show up? dose anyone know if its the case with these????? steve


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

They will probably make you fail the test. Show up as speed. Anything with proper ephedrine will probs do the same


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

guy in my gym recently tried ephies and ended up in hospital. his bp was sky high!!

i have done eph and eca, i rapped it after i started getting chest pains.

works for loads of guys though so if you can source it then get stuck in


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

haha gotta love chest eze! til boots only started selling smaller boxes and wouldnt let you buy more than 1 box....

Mixed with pro plus and an asprin..yum yum


----------

